# Just bought a 2006 Fuji Team RC



## zippyzoom

My Fuji Team RC just arrived today and I just finished building her up, but didnt get a chance to ride her yet. It only weighs 16 lbs. I'm so excited to do so tommorow, as this is my first road bike ever!. Heres some pictures of the beautiful carbon fiber!! (will add more later..of the whole bike too  )

Any one know why there isnt a fuji section under bike manafacturers in this forum??


----------



## brianmcg

Nice. Have fun on your ride. Let us know what you think and give us some more pics.


----------



## MtFuji

*Fuji!!*

I too have a fuji and love it... it's a much lower end model, my first bike, but I still love it and plan to stick with the Fuj's when I get ready to upgrade! Let me know how you like your sweet new ride!


----------



## Paladin

*Fuji...*

My wife and I just bought our first real road bikes. Fuji.

I bought a new (2005) Fuji World and my wife bought the Fuji Touring. We plan on some long rides, camping, etc. 

Nice bikes, great price.


----------



## zippyzoom

Congrats to you guys who bought Fuji's. The quality is superb from what I see! I haven't ridden my bike yet!! I've just been to busy during the day... and after dinner its too dark and late to take a ride when I get home  . However, I shall finally ride it by Sunday and post my thoughts on the bike.


----------



## s2ktaxi

Enjoy! It sounds nice and light. Does that front brake pad need adjustment?


----------



## rcnute

My first modern road bike was a Fuji Newest. It was great. Seeing your bike makes me want to return to the Fuji fold.


----------

